# Upgrading graphic card / mobo



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi friends


I am using AMD quadcore x635 with Gig 780G mobo & 4 GB corsair ram along with Dell 2240 monitor and 1 TB seagate hdd.


My son was trying to play mortal combat and fifa 2013 but games were running very slow.  


Is there any way to play these games on the above pc and if not, what type of upgrade would you recommend i.e upgrading the mobo only or adding any graphic card etc.


I would like to put the budget to the minimum of around Rs.5000/-


regards


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 12, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I am using AMD quadcore x635 with Gig 780G mobo & 4 GB corsair ram along with Dell 2240 monitor and 1 TB seagate hdd.
> ...



NAC has suggested GT 730 (ddr5).   

Thanks to him for the reply but I don't want to give me kids high end gaming card else they will be playing on PC all the time, so a medium graphic card would be sufficient and if anyone could suggest any used card which is being sold at a reasonable price on any IT website would be highly appreciated.


----------



## maheshn (May 12, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> NAC has suggested GT 730 (ddr5).
> 
> Thanks to him for the reply but I don't want to give me kids high end gaming card else they will be playing on PC all the time, so a medium graphic card would be sufficient and if anyone could suggest any used card which is being sold at a reasonable price on any IT website would be highly appreciated.



Not to sound like a teacher  but a GT730 is nowhere *near* a 'high end gaming card'. a 750Ti, which is much more powerful and costlier, is considered only a mid-range card. High end would be 950/960/or better.

(Off the record, Speaking from personal experience, I got an ASUS Strix 750Ti and a Strix 960 at separate points of time and both blow the 730 out of the water as far as the performance goes.).



The gaming experts here would be able to give you more info on that.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> NAC has suggested GT 730 (ddr5).
> 
> Thanks to him for the reply but I don't want to give me kids high end gaming card else they will be playing on PC all the time, so a medium graphic card would be sufficient and if anyone could suggest any used card which is being sold at a reasonable price on any IT website would be highly appreciated.



get the GT 730 drr5 .. block the game exe files using a password .. use some third party application for this.


----------

